# Bolens G174 Location of Hydraulic screen filter



## JohnEich

Hi all, Owners manual says to clean the hydraulic screen filter but does not tell where it is. My guess is that its on the front of the hydraulic pump at the front right of the engine. But before I start taking things apart I would like some opinions.

Thanks!

John


----------



## MBTRAC

The Bolens G174 mechanicals are generally the same as an an Iseki TX2160/TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 Bolens use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the Iseki mainly uses a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.

On the Bolens/Iseki, the hydraulic screen suction filter should be cleaned every 300hours & is located under at the base of the suction pipe (i.e. the thickest pipe ) on the right hand side just below the seat front/near the base of the range change lever & diff lock pedal - there are two types of filter fitments depending on the series:- 1) a banjo type arrangement going thru the base of this pipe & 2) a cylinder type accessed by undoing the two bolts at the base of this pipe.

Trust this assists & if you need further details let me know - the Bolens/Iseki's are great little tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than Kubota's which I also own)


----------



## JohnEich

Hi, thanks a lot! I should have mentioned I have the early two cylinder. I have a banjo bolt on the rear of the suction tube.

So I undo the banjo bolt, see a screen, clean it and reassemble?


----------



## MBTRAC

Here's an extract from the parts book for the 2cyl Bolens which may assist a little more, the screen (Item 1 on the illustration ) is part of the banjo bolt assembly on the larger suction pipe, & whilst if you're carefull you may be able to reuse the o rings they're easy/cheap to get (just use the standard size reference in the parts listing below for any ag or hyd supplier) - don't forget to have waste oil drums under as there'll be quite a bit of hydro oil flowing once you pull the filter......... & the hydro oil will need to be filled when you're finished.


----------



## JohnEich

Thank you very much, this is just what I need.


----------



## KerryS

Hi, I have an Iseki TX2160 Tractor and noticed a hole on the clutch housing just below the fuel filter. It is app 40mm in diameter. I assume a Welch plug should be fitted in the hole. I have tried searching for a manual to identify the correct part an number with no luck. Can anyone please help. Thanks Kerry, Everton Hills, Queensland.


----------



## Rosemark Alpacas

JohnEich said:


> Thank you very much, this is just what I need.


Hey John. ..Just wondering if you were able to get things sorted ???
Regards Mark


----------



## Rosemark Alpacas

KerryS said:


> Hi, I have an Iseki TX2160 Tractor and noticed a hole on the clutch housing just below the fuel filter. It is app 40mm in diameter. I assume a Welch plug should be fitted in the hole. I have tried searching for a manual to identify the correct part an number with no luck. Can anyone please help. Thanks Kerry, Everton Hills, Queensland.


Hey Kerry... Was wondering if you got things sorted ????


----------



## OldIseki

I have an Iseki TX1300F. The book says 80w gear oil for the hydro/tran, and it would be the older GL-1 (low pressure applications). Unable to find this (I can find GL-1 90w for the front pumpkins), research indicates the closest alternative to be a 30w general purpose non-detergent oil such as this from Rural King.It is NOT a motor oil. In speaking with a petroleum dealer, I understand 80 wt gear oil is close in viscosity to 30 wt gerenal purpose oil.
https://www.ruralking.com/oil-harve...OCu8XEfhrJkIhCJDjjm39QZOUvDZEYEMaApDAEALw_wcB

Any thoughts/experience on this? I have been told to use JD 303 hyd/tran oil by some. Others tell me it is not equivalent and is must thinner/lower viscosity.


----------



## Marven lyons

MBTRAC said:


> The Bolens G174 mechanicals are generally the same as an an Iseki TX2160/TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 Bolens use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the Iseki mainly uses a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.
> 
> On the Bolens/Iseki, the hydraulic screen suction filter should be cleaned every 300hours & is located under at the base of the suction pipe (i.e. the thickest pipe ) on the right hand side just below the seat front/near the base of the range change lever & diff lock pedal - there are two types of filter fitments depending on the series:- 1) a banjo type arrangement going thru the base of this pipe & 2) a cylinder type accessed by undoing the two bolts at the base of this pipe.
> 
> Trust this assists & if you need further details let me know - the Bolens/Iseki's are great little tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than Kubota's which I also own)


Do I need to bleed the pump after cleaning the screen


----------



## James Tucksen

How does the screen come out? Mine won't budge


----------



## pogobill

I can't seem to find anything on this. Hopefully someone with experience with these will jump in to assist.


----------



## Craig Kemper

James Tucksen said:


> How does the screen come out? Mine won't budge


I just took mine out and cleaned, I used a 10 inch cresent wrench, it backed out easily. The guy I bought it from said he never had it out in 25 years, it was coated with gunk, I cleaned with solvent and reinstalled. I have not refilled yet but am using NAPA 85-90w hyd oil to refill the 14 qts needed.


----------



## Craig Kemper

Craig Kemper said:


> I just took mine out and cleaned, I used a 10 inch cresent wrench, it backed out easily. The guy I bought it from said he never had it out in 25 years, it was coated with gunk, I cleaned with solvent and reinstalled. I have not refilled yet but am using NAPA 85-90w hyd oil to refill the 14 qts needed.


----------



## DavidH

I'm am new to this forum and need some help with my Bolens G152. My 3 point lift stopped working. I found some water in the fluid so I drained it, (all 3 plugs) and pumped out any remaining water from the pump and lines. I now want to replace the hydraulic filter. Can anyone tell me how to remove the filter from the housing. Does it unscrew or just slide out? I can't get it to move. I will attach some pictures to this post. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DavidH

I forgot to post the pictures of my G152. Attached are 2 pics, one of tractor and second of the filter. Thanks


----------



## Joshg154

James Tucksen said:


> How does the screen come out? Mine won't budge


I just pulled mine it was stuck got a bearing puller from o'Reilly and a 3lb slide hammer made quick work of it.


----------



## jay merrill

I can not find what hydraulic filter to use. i have the hydrostatic H1502. new to the forun also. not even sure how to just post on forum. i feel lost lol. anyway any help would be great. hank you


----------

